# Where? Bait & tackle



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Where does everyone like to get their steelhead suplies? Being new to the sport im still trying to gather gear. I was at dicks and Gander this morning, seems like everything to do with trout fishing was empty racks and hangers. Is there one good online source, with the best prices I can check into?? Thanks.


----------



## fishbud (Oct 27, 2012)

fishusa is a good place online to get supplies and to see what is available. Then I check to see what ebay sells it for. Ebay is better for your larger purchases.


----------



## DDogg (Apr 19, 2013)

Erie outfitters has it all


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Since you are from the east and new take a day and fish the rocky for a few hours and work in a trip to Erie outfitters before or after. Some places may have the same things on the net but especially if you are starting off, no one has the knowledge Craig has to get the right equipment the first time. His expertise and very competitive pricing can not be replaced by the net

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelhunter (Dec 5, 2013)

If you're in Ashtabula county try Karran shop. It's on rt 84 in Geneva. Way cheaper than Gander or Dick's & alot better selection


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

It depends, I usually get my fly tying materials from Mad River Outfitters, get my hooks on eBay, odds and ends from Fin, Feather and Fur.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

I actually live very close to Karan shop lol Havent been in there since I was a kid, but think i will stop in soon!

If im ever out that way i'll check out Erie Outfitters, but at the moment im not sure when that will be.


----------



## Scott Mick (Oct 18, 2006)

Not that the box stores are a bad thing, but it'll serve you well in spending some cash in any of the private enterprise bait/tackle stores along the lake. I won't buy anything from the big boxes unless there is a good sale or I am absolutely in a pinch, but you won't find them anywhere near as helpful to you, especially when chasing steel. There are plenty of shops along the shore that have everything and anything you need, much more than run of the mill vanilla tackle the box stores offer. 

A few that offer whatever you need, and by no means are these all of them.

Ohio Shops:

Erie Outfitters
Karran Shop 
Stinks
Grand River B/T
CRO
Snug Harbor B/T

PA shops:

Elk Creek Sports
Erie Ultimate Angler
BAC bait/tackle
Trout Run B/T
Poor Richards
Etc,Etc,.....


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

erierider said:


> since you are from the east and new take a day and fish the rocky for a few hours and work in a trip to erie outfitters before or after. Some places may have the same things on the net but especially if you are starting off, no one has the knowledge craig has to get the right equipment the first time. His expertise and very competitive pricing can not be replaced by the net
> 
> sent from my droid razr using ohub campfire mobile app


a-men!!!!!!!!


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

ErieRider said:


> Since you are from the east and new take a day and fish the rocky for a few hours and work in a trip to Erie outfitters before or after. Some places may have the same things on the net but especially if you are starting off, no one has the knowledge Craig has to get the right equipment the first time. His expertise and very competitive pricing can not be replaced by the net
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


2nd that, craig has been a huge help in my development. Even now, the more seasoned I get, I still learn something new every time I go. He won't steer you wrong 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Grand River bait and tackle closed a few years ago. I could always rely on Bruce for an accurate report.

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelhunter (Dec 5, 2013)

I think once things freeze up I'll take a trip to Erie outfitters. I don't go out west very often. Newly signed up on this site but have been reading through alot of threads for awhile now. Have only read good things about them.


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

Craig knows all


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Sorry but this talk about ordering on line is bs.
For things the local guys don't have, I don't have an issue but for other things support your local businesses. 
They have a beat on the local fishing and know for a fact the Erie Outfitters and several other shops have fought for the rights of local anglers concerning access and other issues for us. Fishusa for example only, could give a crap what happens on the rocky or any other river or lake here. 
To encourage people not to support them is wrong. Especially given the fact that the shops I shop are just as competitive or better with their prices on almost anything

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Im all about supporting local business, even if I pay a few bucks more, as long as its not a lot of bucks more.


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Rodmakers shop in Strongsville (SR 82 & Prospect). Great selection of steelhead supplies! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

